# FET September 2019



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

Anyone doing FET in September?

I'll start preparing for FET soon and transfer sometime in mid September.  This is my first FET after changing the clinic so medications and procedure are a bit different from the previous clinic.  It'd be nice to chat with someone


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hey hdk

I am doing FET in September too, I had my prostap on friday and my bleed started today. I have my baseline scan on the 5th September then it will be all go from there.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi dee

I had my down regulation injection yesterday. This injection is new to me.  Maybe similar to your prostap?  I'm on the pill so my cycle should arrive next Monday and my first scan on Tuesday which is again new to me. Then my clinic will let me know when to start estrogen etc.  It's been a while I do transfer and I kind of forgot what I should do to improve my thickness of lining. Any suggestion?


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys. I will join in too. Currently on buserelin to down reg, mock transfer tomorrow then baseline scan 27th. Then the prognova starts and lining scan on 10th Sept. all being well FET on 17th Sept.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi kjg, wow you are all set! my previous clinic gave me a rough timeline from the beginning, but with my current clinic I won't find out any dates until after my first Day 2 scan on 27th. Is this your 1st FET?


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi hkd,

how are you liking your treatment so far? where are you getting it? goodluck to you and my prayers are with you!


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

kjg-kj, good luck on your scan tomorrow!  Mine push back one day due to late arrival of AF. oh well

maeve, so far i'm very happy with my clinic, Newlife. Where are you having your treatment with?


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you all. I hope to have my FET on Monday....yikes!! Had lining scan yesterday and all good. Lining was 8.2 and triple lined....Phew.

Good luck to you all


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Lil, how exciting! Looking at your profile, you had a long journey to welcome your daughter. Congratulations   This is going to be my 3rd DE attempt so your Dream do come true really encouraged me. By the way, great lining! Have you done anything special? Mine has been always 7mm even after increased estrogen. Brazil nuts, raspberry leaf tea, beetroot juice to prep for lining, not hot water bottle for now   I had my lining and estradiol checked yesterday and the clinic told me to start estrogen today. It's happening now.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Can I please join?  I am waiting for my period to come and will be doing FET September too.

I am meant to be doing a natural FET (low dose steroids and anti-biotics only), using pee sticks to predict ovulation, starting testing from Day 8.  Then scan the day after positive on pee stick to confirm ovulation and measure lining thickness, then a blood test for progesterone two days later.  Still swithering if natural is the right thing to do, mainly because it is much harder to plan and book flights for going over to Greece for my transfer.  

Anyone done a natural cycle before??

Best of luck to everyone. xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes me too my last chance and first Fet. All booked for September 10th.

I’m currently on estrofem, aspirin, prednisolone. Due my mm scan in Sunday morning will start crinone gel next Thursday.

I will fly on Saturday 7th to chill before my transfer on Tuesday 10th

Mands 😀


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello Mandamae, great you are all set! This is my 3rd FET but I never found out my transfer date usually until a week before. Good idea to fly in a bit early to relax isn't it. I'm thinking to do it but I'm not found of hot weather so need to think a bit more    I hope this FET is it for you! How many are you going to transfer?

Nicnik, I don't know anything about a natural FET. Mine's been always medicated.  Does Serum suggest for the natural or you decided on? Hope other ladies can help on that.  It does sound difficult to arrange your travel, hotel and flight...

How are other ladies doing? xoxo


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Please may I join you? Af arrived 25th had scan 26th and started Oestrogen same day, next scan 5th Sept xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

I only have 1 blastocyst to transfer.
Just had my scan and it was trilaminar and 8.5mm on day 12.

I’m so anxious this time. Feel I haven’t really looked after myself as well as I could (drank alcohol almost every day on holiday albeit only a little) in 39, it’s my last chance etc.I suppose I’m just feeling a less positivity this time.


I hope everyone else is feeling well and positive. 

Mands xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Mands don’t worry about the alcohol, your doing a FET so wouldn’t affect anything ie egg quality and will obviously be out of your system now 😘 have you got a date for transfer yet? The worry is never ending is it and I think when it’s the last shot we put more pressure on ourselves (I’m in same boat) everyone is different I’m just trying to take it one day at a time, work is ridiculously busy so it’s definitely making the time fly by at the mo, have you got things to keep you busy? 

what’s everyone doing about work post transfer? in previous cycles I have worked for some, worked from home for one, been off sick for some, and taken annual leave for others, Personally I don’t think any of these affect the outcome of the cycle and for me work is a great distraction however for me this time I’m going to be off sick from transfer to OTD I don’t want no stresses or pressure or any regrets xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Audiprincess,

I am booked in for FET on 10th looks like I’m on target with my endometrial mm 😊

I have also done the same as you annual leave, sick but this time having the whole week off then going to work for three light days then booked AL for OTD and three days after 

Mands x


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

So nice to hear all going well for everyone so far. It’s getting exciting now isn’t it, starting to seem real! 

Baseline scan all good, still on the buserelin injections and now on the Progynova tablets. Next scan 10th to check lining thinkness, then if all good stop injecting and start pessaries with FET 17th. 😱

We already have a little boy from a previous FET who is 15 months, so I don’t really think I can take it easy as he still requires carrying everywhere. I think hubby will help on day of FET and next day, but then it’s probably back to business as usual. We figure people who have kids normally probably carry on without worrying too much....

Good luck vibes for everyone.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello ladies

Audiprincess, Good luck on your scan tomorrow! Mine is tomorrow too. I’m a bit scared of finding out how my lining is. It’s been always 7-7.2mm so hope it’ll be thicker this time. I hope you’ll find a peaceful time over the weekend to relax.

Mandamae, great lining! Like Audi said, you don’t need to worry about the alcohol. It’s all gone from your system. I haven’t been preparing that well cus my friends were visiting for a week. After BFNs it’s so difficult to stay positive isn’t it and anxiety level gets so high. I think hosting my friends helped to shift my focus somewhere else for a while. I hope you have some fun plan in Brno before the transfer  

Kjg, glad to hear all is well with you. I’m not exactly looking forward to starting pessaries   but once pessaries begin, it’ll get so real!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies,


Sorry I stopped personals about a decade ago. But I'm sending postive vibes to all of you and   ing you all get nice linings and good transfers



Well I will be just getting on my plane to Prague in 12 hours time   


Not booked any transfers figured I'm just going to wing it    buses and taxi's when required.


I'm looking forward to sightseeing in Prague tomorrow evening and sunday before catching bus to Brno on Monday.


So happy about my lining scan last sunday I honestly can't ever remember it being so good even in my 20's! I'm almost 40 now so I think the holiday to spain, relaxing in the sea, lots of food and a little alcohol and just not thinking about whats to come may have helped somehow   


Anyway all packed inclding my big and mini hot water bottles to keep my womb warm up until the transfer nd my feet warm which apparently helps who knows    


Anyway I'm off to bed now but will try and check in tomorrow morning but probably won't be until I'm in Prague.


Goodnight, Mands xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mandamae, Good luck on your transfer! I love Prague! You'll have a fab time there  

My lining on Thursday was very sad...5.9mm  Increased estrogen dosage and another scan booked on Monday. We'll see if I'll fly out to Greece for this cycle.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all,


Well all went smoothly. I loved Prague and transport to Brno was easy.


Anyway, only occasionally lurking on here now as still trying to keep my mind off this.


HKD, I hope you lining thickend with the increased dose of oestrogen?


Mands xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mandamae, yay! congratulations on being PUPO! 2ww is so difficult time. praying for ya  

As for me, this cycle got cancelled today. Even with increased dosages, nothing happened, well actually got thinner...    It looks like I need to wait at least for a few weeks to start over.

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello hkd, it's been awhile since I've been here.  It seems a lot has happened.  Sorry this cycle didn't work out.  Another wait for AF i guess?

I had my treatment at Cyprus, not too far from where your clinic is in Greece.  My clinic was Dunya IVF.  I got my BFP July 10.


----------



## kaytt (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Hope you you don't mind me jumping in. We are doing a natural FET in Greece within the next month. I haven't started my period yet but have a rough idea of times. I have been told to start the pee ovulation tests on day 8 but I'm not sure which tests to use. I have bought the clear blue digital but I'm now wondering if they are too precise on the most fertile days rather than when ovulation begins and how that works. Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies,


Welcome Kaytt sorry I can’t advise as I did a medicated FET last week.


HKD so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled    I    your okay next cycle. 


AFM. I broke and did a test this morning with a clear blue and got a faint   4 days before OTD.
I’m now    this little one is snuggling in nicely and will grow nice and healthily        


Mands xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

HKD I just wanted to jump on and say this happened to me on my FET before this one lining got thinner on increased dose. Next time I went for a “natural” cycle using very low dose Gonal F to lightly stim me then an ovitrelle trigger to time my ovulation. My lining thickened up perfectly and today I got my BFP. If you have any questions feel free to DM me xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

maeve, Congratulations on BFP!!  I was in between Greece and Cyprus before landing on Greece. Yes, as soon as AF arrives, start all over again.

kaytt, hello to another Greek FET! I’m sorry I’ve only done medicated ones so hope someone else can give you tips but CB is pretty good right?

mandamae, OMG!!!!! I’m soooooo happy for you! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!!   

missl, super congratulations to you!! It’s so great to know your new cycle worked after you experienced poor lining issue. My clinic gave me a completely different protocol this time. I’m not doing a down regulation injection anymore and will add a patch with estrogen pills. At the previous clinic, I was using the patches and they worked but I just didn’t like them cus they made my skin irritated. I hope my lining will behave well with this new protocol.


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

hkd thanks!  Lots of baby dust to you for this new cycle.

mandamae, congratulations!  We will be praying together


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

For us this morning


----------



## Maeve88Troy (Aug 9, 2019)

Audiprincess congratulations on your BFP!


----------

